# wheel cleaner



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Used the last of my bilberry today , what can you recomend me to try now


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

P21S/R222 Wheel Cleaner Gel and Dodo-Juice Mellow Yellow are my two favorite wheel cleaners, and do the job without being overly harsh. P21S/R222 can be a bit expensive, but has a very long dwell time, and works brilliantly on chrome and anodized aluminium wheels. D-J is the polar opposite, having a very short dwell time, and being much more effective on painted surfaces where its 'intelligent acids' do a superb job of removing fallout. It's also more economical due to the spritz-type sprayer and concentrated refills.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been using serious performance wheel cleaner and like it


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not tried the Autocare Wheel Cleanse, but have tried the Iron Cleanse from Orchard Carcare, and found this product very impressive, here's my review :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280692


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Steampunk said:


> P21S/R222 Wheel Cleaner Gel and Dodo-Juice Mellow Yellow are my two favorite wheel cleaners, and do the job without being overly harsh. P21S/R222 can be a bit expensive, but has a very long dwell time, and works brilliantly on chrome and anodized aluminium wheels. D-J is the polar opposite, having a very short dwell time, and being much more effective on painted surfaces where its 'intelligent acids' do a superb job of removing fallout. It's also more economical due to the spritz-type sprayer and concentrated refills.
> 
> Hopefully this helps...
> 
> Steampunk


Hi mate
Have you tried DJ Supernatural wheel cleaner?
It foams and dwells longer than MY, although it doesn't clean as well as MY it's perfect for sealed wheels, goes along way too.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adetailedvalet said:


> Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse :thumb:


+2 Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse is my favourite wheel cleaner. :thumb:

100% Acid Free.
100% Caustic Free.
Clinging gel formulation, reducing 'run off'
High foaming action upon gentle agitation.
A nice pleasant fragrance.
Can be be diluted to 1 in 10 for maintenance washes, "dilute to suit" accordingly
You can spray on and leave to dwell, or agitate gently if required.
Dark coloured solution, so you can see exactly where it has been applied on the wheel.
The packaging bottles are clear, so you can see the product contents.
£8.95 for a litre of wheel cleaner concentrate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AS Smartwheels....

:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

After using lots of wheel cleaners brands i choose espuma wheel cleaner,
brilliant product and very eco.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

+1 for smartwheels


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Tips said:


> +2 Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse is my favourite wheel cleaner. :thumb:
> 
> 100% Acid Free.
> 100% Caustic Free.
> ...


I want me some of this. Can't seem to find anywhere to purchase it from. Any suggestions?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+2 Austosmart Smartwheels :thumb:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

No one mentioning Very Cherry from Autobrite?

I just changed from VC to Bilberry and so far would go for the VC every time.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..even cheaper 3m wheel tyre cleaner..lasts ages.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution or Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> ..even cheaper 3m wheel tyre cleaner..lasts ages.


Think I saw this in Tesco on offer. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

stez said:


> Think I saw this in Tesco on offer. Might have to give it a go.


.. 3m,get some its good mate 4.50.iirc..orchard.www.vertar.com.6.95


----------



## mikey b (Sep 19, 2010)

Anything's better than Bilberry. awful stuff, no matter how much you dilute it, it strips all the wax off your wheels in seconds and leaves them with brown streaks all over them that won't wash and feeling like sandpaper instead of smooth.
Everytime I've used it I've then had to use paint renovator, super resin polish and several coats of wax to get them looking decent again


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks guys , went for some chem guys diablo wheel gel . Whats the best dilution.ratio.for this . My wheels never seem.to bee minging just light soil..

Also picked some new look trim gel 

Will be picking a load more stuff up seen as im a substansial amount of £ better of now ive changed insurance 

Aling the lines of lance and foam , and so on .

Any recomendations to try any products 

Cheers


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stez said:


> I want me some of this. Can't seem to find anywhere to purchase it from. Any suggestions?


[email protected] & Ronnie from Orchard Autocare can sell you Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse.

Both are members here, and can be contacted via their manufacturer thread :thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

As smart wheels


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

BH Auto Wheel

Smells bad but it does do a really good job!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MonkeyP said:


> BH Auto Wheel
> 
> Smells bad but it does do a really good job!


+2

An awesome product, wheel cleaner and decon product rolled into one. :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Also i find it works a treat on my exhaust!


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

MonkeyP said:


> BH Auto Wheel
> 
> Smells bad but it does do a really good job!


The latest ones smell sweet! Promise.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> The latest ones smell sweet! Promise.


Yeah sure it does.....:lol:

Not actually tried your wheel cleaner but impressed by all your products i have.

Im willing to do a test and review including testing the fragrance should you feel obliged to ship some my way.....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Always been quality products from Bilt Hamber.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> The latest ones smell sweet! Promise.


I've got another 4L to get through first before I can give that a go. 

Family are not impressed with the current smell. Lol.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> The latest ones smell sweet! Promise.


Do you guys have any Canadian distribution? I cannot get my hands of most of the recommended products around here and I'm using up too much APC for wheel cleaning. I would like to try out a fair amount of what you have.

Thanks!


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Raw acid..


Or AS Smartwheels


----------

